# Atividade Vulcânica 2023



## Wessel1985 (Quarta-Feira às 14:48)

Kilauea entra em erupção pela primeira vez em 2023                

Teve inicio na passada quinta-feira, dia 5 de janeiro de 2023, uma erupção no cume do vulcão havaiano Kilauea. A erupção deu-se após uma pausa dos sinais no cume de quase um mês. Nesse dia, o Observatório Vulcanológico do Havai (HVO-USGS) registou um incremento da atividade sísmica e alterações na deformação do solo, indicando a ascensão de magma, o que levou à subida do nível de alerta para WATCH e para a aviação ORANGE (laranja).


Por volta das 16:34 (hora local) foi detetado, através de câmaras web, um brilho no cume do vulcão, indicando o início da erupção na cratera Halemaʻumaʻu, inserida no Parque Nacional dos Vulcões do Havai. Neste momento, e à medida que a erupção e os perigos associados são avaliados, o HVO alterou o nível de alerta do vulcão de WATCH para WARNING e o seu código para a aviação de ORANGE para RED. 



De acordo com uma nota informativa do observatório, as fases da erupção são dinâmicas, com fissuras na parte centro-oriental da base da cratera que geram escoadas lávicas à superfície, tendo-se mantido assim desde o início da erupção. A atividade está inteiramente confinada ao interior do Parque Nacional dos Vulcões do Havai, no mesmo foco da atividade vulcânica de 2021-2022.



As últimas medições dos inclinómetros no cume registaram deflação até ao início da manhã do dia de ontem, estando agora a registar inflação. O tremor vulcânico permanece acima dos valores normais e a emissão de Dióxido de Enxofre (SO2) está a ser registada a uma taxa de aproximadamente 3500 toneladas por dia (medições do dia 9 de janeiro).



O vulcão Kilauea é um dos vulcões mais ativos do mundo, estando em atividade eruptiva contínua desde 1983. Desde então, os fluxos de lava emitidos pelo vulcão cobriram dezenas de quilómetros quadrados de terra, destruindo várias habitações.








Fontes

                     HVO-USGS                      





Lago de lava na cratera Halema'uma'u – Kilauea capturado em sobrevoo de helicóptero no dia 8 de janeiro de 2023. Foto: USGS by N. Deligne.


----------



## GSM2046 (Hoje às 13:43)

Surprise magma chamber growing under Mediterranean volcano


----------

